

Be a Startup Punk - c1sc0
http://freefreebeer.tumblr.com/post/3963782292/be-a-startup-punk

======
uxp
I'm curious as to how you to determine whether or not there is beer available
at places listed. I live in Salt Lake City and the Utah State Capitol, Mormon
Tabernacle Choir, LDS Chapel - Downtown, Utah State House of Representatives
and Washington Elementary School are listed as having free beer.

I don't know if there is any legal problems with declaring that an elementary
school is serving beer, but I'd check up on it.

Otherwise I like the idea. It's almost relaxing to build something just for
the shit of it.

~~~
c1sc0
At this point we just trust the users & see how it goes. There's a "freshness"
to the system that should make places drop off the list.

------
juiceandjuice
Some of my favorite 'startup' punks :)

www.dischord.com

~~~
digitailor
Three cheers to you, juice.

I'm still waiting for this kind of spirit to seep back into the web. When we
were first online, everything was weird, awesome, and seemingly limitless. Now
we're in a state of incredibly boring commodification.

The stale and sterile nature of the FB Newsfeed drives this point home to me.
All the unique and dynamic people I know have been reduced to an unformatted
little post, with a link if you're lucky. This model of web communication has
turned us all into just another bland-looking content generator, and
automatically stripped us of identity.

My advice to startups: everyone is bored with the web right now. There is
nothing sexy or controversial occurring with a decent business model behind it
(like Dischord Records). Please inject some id into your business plan, and
give the people what they really want: sexy fun.

Freefreebeer is the right idea...

~~~
c1sc0
I'm glad you like the spirit. I didn't think about it in the terms you
outlined. But you're right: the internet used to be awesom. We gotta take it
back from the SEO farmers & social media whores. Put some soul back into it &
yes, if you're doing a startup: bring some cojones to your business model.

